# My name is Robert



## ZionsRodeVos (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello everyone

I have been writing on and off for about 14 or so years.  I am currently working on a fantasy novel.  I'm looking for a forum where I can learn more about writing and hope that I've finally found a forum where I will feel comfortable posting my writings for critiques and suggestions on how to improve it.

I was looking today for a new forum and stumbled across this one and if I am not mistaken I know some of you here; which is a reason I decided to join today.  Hello Blossom, Foxee, and Jade.  If I've made a mistake then please forgive me.  I am the least sure if Jade is the same Jade I met on another forum.  If there are others here that I know come say hi, as I didn't have time to look at all the member names to see who else I may know.

And of course I like RPG's and think you have that here too.  If I'm wrong that's OK, I still need to be able to talk about grammar and writing styles and such and this forum looks like the perfect place for that.

I spend most of my free time raising my children, playing computer games, playing chess, reading and writing, and building with Lego bricks and then playing with what I build with my children.


----------



## Crazed Scribe (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome zion!

I'm sure you'll fit in just fine! If you seek any advice on your novel just post it up .

You'll find all RPG stuff in the Writing Challenge area on WF.

Good Luck!
CS


----------



## DarkDyer (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Zion. Can't wait to see some of your work.

I'm part of an RPG here, modern fantasy. If you're interested, PM me!

Welcome to the WF.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Robert.


Nickie


----------



## ZionsRodeVos (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes!

I may have already looked at that RPG and if so it looked like it had already started.


----------



## Jade M (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, I am the Jade from the other site. Nice to see you here Zion


----------



## Foxee (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey, Zions! I see you made the leap over here.  Welcome and I hope you enjoy the forums.

~Foxee


----------



## ZionsRodeVos (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes!

I got a bit side tracked exploring other sites (including an online dating site) and actually writing which is why I didn't reply sooner.


----------



## Govinda (Apr 30, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling I've met you before, ZRV....... Su esposa, ella es dominicana?


----------



## blackthorn (Apr 30, 2009)

Sup, man! Welcome to the site!!


----------



## ZionsRodeVos (May 24, 2009)

Wreybies said:


> Why do I get the feeling I've met you before, ZRV....... Su esposa, ella es dominicana?



We spoke before on another writing forum that had a place we could write in Spanish.  Yes my Ex is from the Dominican Republic.



blackthorn said:


> Sup, man! Welcome to the site!!



Thanks!


----------



## fantasy girl (May 25, 2009)

hi rob, (hope you don't mind rob)
welcome to the forums!

what was the old forum, if you dint mind me asking?


----------



## virginia (May 25, 2009)

fantasy girl said:


> what was the old forum, if you dint mind me asking?


 
Yeah, I want to know that too. 

Welcome to WF Robert, I hope you *will* be happy here.

Virginia


----------



## ZionsRodeVos (Jun 7, 2009)

I do not know if I am allowed to post links here.

Oh and if you were wondering about the other site because of the thread that you could write in Spanish in that thread is no longer there.  But when it was there that is when I met Wreybies.


----------

